# 92 735i Battery Replacement



## mossrocker (Sep 8, 2006)

My battery needs replacement and I want to do it myself to save some money. I know the battery is located under the rear seat, passenger side, but how in the heck do I lift the rear seat?

This car is a late in the year model if that makes a difference. Everywhere I look for solutions have not provided the answer. There's got to be a simple technique for this.

Please help.

Terry in TX


----------



## clarkstreet (Oct 2, 2006)

pull straight up from the front of the seat.there are clips in the front that snap the seat in the lock position.If possible have someone on the other side to pull up with you at the same time.if it dosn't come up pull harder!


----------

